# 350Z needed for Tuner Transformation



## TunerTransformation (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello Nissan peeps...

My name is Jason Agnew, I'm the producer of the show Tuner Transformation on SPEED Channel. - www.tunertransformation.com

Tuner Transformation is currently looking for a Nissan 350Z, 6 Speed to transform on the show.

If you are interested in being on the show, you must first of all fit into
the following qualifications:

* must own a Nissan 350Z, 6 SPEED!!
* be able to get to Toronto, Ontario, Canada to drop your car at our
garage/studio.
* available to drop the car off on September 21st 2004.
* be willing to leave your car with us for 10 to 14 days for us to complete
the transformation.

If you fit the above qualifications please e-mail me back the following
information and we'll take it from there.

About you:

NAME
AGE
LOCATION
NATIONALITY
OCCUPATION
CONTACT PHONE #'s (day & eve)
E-MAIL ADDRESS

About your car:

MODEL
YEAR
COLOUR
MODS ALREADY DONE TO THE CAR: (essential for us to have a FULL list of
anything done)
CAR USE: (daily driver, track car, fun car, etc.)
REASON WHY YOU WANT IT TRANSFORMED:

DO YOU RACE? IF SO, WHAT KIND OF RACING, HOW MUCH EXPERIENCE DO YOU HAVE?
ARE YOU INTERESTED IN DOING MORE IN THE FUTURE?

*ALSO PLEASE SEND ATTACH TWO PICTURES TO YOUR E-MAIL. - ONE OF YOU, AND ONE OF YOUR CAR.

E-mail back to [email protected]

Thanks,
Jason

***
JASON AGNEW
[email protected]
Producer - Tuner Transformation on SPEED Channel
www.tunertransformation.com

PYMAN STUDIOS
www.pyman.com
2196 Dunwin Drive
Mississauga, Ontario
L5L 1C7

PH: (905) 828-7171 x239
FX: (905) 828-7660
***


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm....tuning a 350Z....that's original.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I have seen your show and you guys dont tune, you, screw up cars.
First you'll do partial suspension mods and do stuff as cut the bumpstops and half instead of getting new ones then you ended off with huge heavy wheels. Makes me mad, ontop of that you, bodykits so exterme it ruins the look of the car and then you'll throw 50 pounds of vinyls on it. I could go on for a long time. Your show makes me mad everytime I flip though it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> I have seen your show and you guys dont tune, you, screw up cars.
> First you'll do partial suspension mods and do stuff as cut the bumpstops and half instead of getting new ones then you ended off with huge heavy wheels. Makes me mad, ontop of that you, bodykits so exterme it ruins the look of the car and then you'll throw 50 pounds of vinyls on it. I could go on for a long time. Your show makes me mad everytime I flip though it.


Not to mention the recent Spec V "transformation" was not impressive at all. You installed lowering springs and didn't address what that will do to the suspension in the long run with the stock dampers.

American Eagle wheels....please
I hate to be rude, but....
Maybe before ruining someone Z you guys should spend more than 10 minutes in the Nissan community and learn a few things.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

You've been burnt big time! But i must say it's all true, be a little more realistic with your transformation's buddy with the Neon ran slower at the track after your mod's. He was better off with it the way it was from the dealer, and an Escalade come on!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i have an automatic honda accord u can use


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Hmm haven't seen your show, but it sounds like it isn't well received here. I would love to have seen episode 2 though. But don't say it's a Silvia I get really bugged by people who call their 240sx a Silvia, cuase first of all it's a 240sx unless it was brought over from japan and secondly it appears to be a hatchback making it a sil80 : p


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

shit i got a 89 Ford Tempo with bald front tires, sticky steering wheel, screwdriver key, and mmmm a pimp cd player....shit you transform that for me? :thumbup:


----------

